
FCC designates Huawei, ZTE as risks to national security - donohoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/30/21308477/fcc-huawei-zte-ban-universal-service-fund-national-security-threat-risk
======
Shared404
> "...both companies are broadly subject to Chinese law obligating them to
> cooperate with the country’s intelligence services."

Oh the irony.

I wouldn't purchase from these companies right now anyways, due to Hong Kong,
but living in the US I would be less concerned about the CCP snooping my data
then the US gov.

At least the CCP can't do anything to me here.

------
canada_dry
Canada _should_ follow suit, though the CRTC is not like the independent
justice system - they will defer to the Trudeau government's wishes and will
likely delay until Meng is dealt with.

